# Tivo Series 2 for Sale



## gvegastiger (May 1, 2008)

I have a Series 2 for sale. No lifetime service, 80 GB HD dual tuner. I'll take $20 + shipping.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I will take it. Sending you a PM.


----------

